# Finally Working Out AND Eating Right Again



## wingchun100 (Dec 31, 2016)

A coupe months ago, I started following an 1800 calorie a day menu based on ChooseMyPlate.gov, but I was not working out yet. Finally, a month ago I started doing Tony Horton's 10 Minute Trainer. 

Also, my health insurance provides me free access to a health coach who can help me figure out the nutritional side of things. Based on my 10 minutes of exercise per day and my otherwise sedentary life, she recommended I follow the 1600 calorie per day menu.

And you know what? I am down 3 pounds after only a month! That's not bad. It's almost like one pound per week, which is what most people would agree is a healthy weight loss goal.

About a week ago, I started a new workout schedule where I am up to 20 minutes per day. Next month, I am going to try another program Tony Horton put out called 22 Minutes Hard Corp. It is only 2 more minutes per day, but it looks crazy intense!

I have gotten good results courtesy of Tony before, with P90X and so on. I am excited to try it out.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

I was about 5 days into 22 Minutes Hard Corps when I hurt the hell out of my right side. It was pretty bad, to the point where I couldn't even do my forms. Now it feels much better, but I think I am going to play it safe and wait until the weekend to start up again.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 2, 2017)

Good luck with it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Good luck with it.


 
Thanks! I will be reporting here about it periodically.


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 3, 2017)

Walking is the best for losing a significant amount of "bloat" fat. To be honest, at the phase you're trying to progress from, doing absolutely anything will provoke weight loss.
I would say to try and use every opportunity to condition and work yourself a little more than necessary. Little things: going up two stairs at a time, squatting instead of bending your back, stretching, etc. Boy do those little gains add up.


----------

